# Matts ''Collectoritis'' 40g



## SpankyMR2 (Nov 11, 2010)

subscribed! can't wait to see the pics. i just finished setting up my 40g breeder last night. How do you like your lighting? That's my last purchase for the tank. going shopping this weekend.

Patti


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

IDed the unknown plant as *Gymnocoronis spilanthoides*.
spanky, the light i bought is awesome digital timers built in. its expencive but worth every penny imo


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

just thought i would update! i just trimmed!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've also updated my plant list in the first post


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

what? no love? come on guys! i need critisism!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Looks good man! You have a lot of nice/rare plants. I can't wait to get that package from you!

Do you have a clearer FTS?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

ill take a better one tomorrow. thanks, same here:hihi:


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

just ordered a new filter! its a EHEIM FILTER PRO 2224


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

clearer pics would help.. But it looks nice so far


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Added 10 Espei Rasboras today!!!! I'll update with pics tomarrow!


----------



## amistrata (Jan 28, 2011)

*how are the nitrates with that kind of bioload*

Heya.. I was wondering how are your nitrates before wc with that kind of bioload


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

amistrata said:


> Heya.. I was wondering how are your nitrates before wc with that kind of bioload


 good question lol. ill test it tomorrow before my weekly wc. i do a 75% wc every sunday so i dont think they should be to high


----------



## fauxjargon (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks good - as far as my criticism, here goes:

More rocks
A more interesting piece of wood
Less light - that is an absurd amount of energy consumption. You could cut it down to four tubes or even three tubes and still grow anything you want.
A pair of dwarf gouramis, a small group of danios, a small group of small rainbowfish (IE Gertrude's Blue-Eye or Forktail Rainbow) or a group of guppies would add some much needed top-dwelling life to your tank without detracting from the other (very nice) species you have chosen.
Nice tank though. I would add a shrimp species that can reproduce in the tank (blue pearls might do that, I'm not a shrimp person) though.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Heres a ''better'' pic. i dont own a camera just the one on my droid. this is with all 6 bulbs on:icon_smil


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

amistrata said:


> Heya.. I was wondering how are your nitrates before wc with that kind of bioload


i tested it and it was only 5ppm


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a whole lot of light!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

rickztahone said:


> That's a whole lot of light!


 yup:biggrin: thats what i like!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations! You beat me on the high light contest. :hihi: I love it. I wander if you'll hate it later on?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Congratulations! You beat me on the high light contest. :hihi: I love it. I wander if you'll hate it later on?


 lol i dont think so. cost me to much to hate it lol


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

i'll be post LOTS of pics tonight!!!!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i love the fact that you own the glass tetras! they are real neat fish when they are not died


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

matt12 said:


> i'll be post LOTS of pics tonight!!!!!!


It's 8 PM. Pics. Nao.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Xalyx said:


> It's 8 PM. Pics. Nao.


 hey now, its nighttime until 12am!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

problemman said:


> i love the fact that you own the glass tetras! they are real neat fish when they are not died


 I cant stand dyed fish! its cruel and should not be practiced in the US. when i saw that the ''wild'' for was available i jumped on it! theyve been acting like they wanna breed so we'll see what happens!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Xalyx said:


> It's 8 PM. Pics. Nao.


 uploading now


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

here they are:


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

and more


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Looking good, but try turning down exposure on your camera when taking the picture, should come out a bit nicer.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I knew this tank looked familiar! I saw this at oddballpets!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

looks nice matt!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

matt12 said:


> just thought i would update! i just trimmed!


This picture totally scared me. I literally jumped when I noticed the fish. I thought it was a ghost. What is the red plant in the background? I can't tell the scale.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks like Ludwigia ovalis. This plant doesn't get much for whatever reason, even though it's rather easy to grow and the color is unique.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I knew this tank looked familiar! I saw this at oddballpets!


 yup!! i setup my own tank at the store. out of room at the house lol


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Looks like Ludwigia ovalis. This plant doesn't get much for whatever reason, even though it's rather easy to grow and the color is unique.


 yes its Ludwigi ovalis. imo its underrated. i love this plant. with my light it gets a VERY nice pink color


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

matt i have always wanted to come to that store. the guy who use to own it or wait idk comes to our auctions. i cant remember his name. pete?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

beautiful tank, but keep an eye on the assassins with the pomacea diffusa. I have witnessed the ganging up to take down a full grown adult.

Hi matt!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> beautiful tank, but keep an eye on the assassins with the pomacea diffusa. I have witnessed the ganging up to take down a full grown adult.
> 
> Hi matt!


lol ya i can see that happen! luckly there easy to get ahold of!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

problemman said:


> matt i have always wanted to come to that store. the guy who use to own it or wait idk comes to our auctions. i cant remember his name. pete?


do you mean Eric Bodrock? the store has improve significantly since the new owners bought it!!! may improvements ie: New saltwater, bigger plant section, seachem platinum dealer, ect......


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I should have swiped those eriocaulons while no one was watching. j/k I already have a parkeri hehe


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I should have swiped those eriocaulons while no one was watching. j/k I already have a parkeri hehe


I would go on a killing spree!!!!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

got some new additions in the mail!!!!
-Hydrotriche hottoniiflora
-Eriocaulaceae sp. 'Type 2'
-Eriocaulaceae sp. 'Type 3'
-Eriocaulon setaceum
-Eriocaulon sp. 'Mato Grosso'
-Rotala macrandra 'Butterfly'
-Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

matt12 said:


> do you mean Eric Bodrock? the store has improve significantly since the new owners bought it!!! may improvements ie: New saltwater, bigger plant section, seachem platinum dealer, ect......


i like eric he always is our auctioneer at our auctions infact he will be there this sunday at our auction. 

anyway prices good? like how much is a bunch of plants?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

problemman said:


> i like eric he always is our auctioneer at our auctions infact he will be there this sunday at our auction.
> 
> anyway prices good? like how much is a bunch of plants?


 bunches vary depending on species. anywhere from $0.99 to $19.99 per bunch. Eric is a GREAT auctioneer!! Hes SUPER loud llol.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

so i take it you guys get alot of rare ones in to? im coming from ohio really only an hour away and i want to make sure it will be worth me trip. any shrimp in?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

problemman said:


> so i take it you guys get alot of rare ones in to? im coming from ohio really only an hour away and i want to make sure it will be worth me trip. any shrimp in?


 yup! not like CRAZY rare stuff but we have the best plant selection in PA. as far as shrimp go....we breed our own and currently have for sale blue pearls and cherries. we will soon have snowballs and super tigers for sale as well!!!! Worth the trip imo


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

matt12 said:


> got some new additions in the mail!!!!
> -Hydrotriche hottoniiflora
> -Eriocaulaceae sp. 'Type 2'
> -Eriocaulaceae sp. 'Type 3'
> ...


I sent you no Hydrotriche hottoniiflora! Hydrothrix gardneri


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I sent you no Hydrotriche hottoniiflora! Hydrothrix gardneri


I lol'd.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

oopps my bad:icon_conf


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

i pulled out 3 stink bugs bodies from my tank today :angryfire:angryfire:angryfire


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

matt12 said:


> i pulled out 3 stink bugs bodies from my tank today :angryfire:angryfire:angryfire


Ewww those are everywhere this year! I found some in my fish tanks earlier in the winter and I found one sitting on my orchid!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

adding a TON of pics soon!!:bounce:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

matt12 said:


> i pulled out 3 stink bugs bodies from my tank today :angryfire:angryfire:angryfire


I'm seeing a correlation here, Matt. We both got plants from CT and now we've both found stink bugs this week. :icon_mrgr Seriously though, I am starting to hate those stinkers.....

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup I stuck them in since I don't want them in my tank XD I might not give you algae but something goes along for the ride *evil laugh


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Yup I stuck them in since I don't want them in my tank XD I might not give you algae but something goes along for the ride *evil laugh


 see if i send you plants again!!!:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll just come by and swipe them while no one's looking


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

recieved some new plants today!!!!! Rotala mini 1, Rotala mini 2, a VERY new Limnophila sp, more UG, and 3 Hygrophila pinnatifidaroud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't worry, Matt. I just sent a box of stink bugs back to Cardinal yesterday. :hihi:


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

hres a FTS


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Don't worry, Matt. I just sent a box of stink bugs back to Cardinal yesterday. :hihi:


 i could fill a large flat rate box full of them!!!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

matt12 said:


> recieved some new plants today!!!!! Rotala mini 1, Rotala mini 2, a VERY new Limnophila sp, more UG, and 3 Hygrophila pinnatifidaroud:


Send me some rotala mini type 2 and whatever this mysterious limnophila is please! :biggrin:

Tank looks really good man. Is it in your place or in the store?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Send me some rotala mini type 2 and whatever this mysterious limnophila is please! :biggrin:
> 
> Tank looks really good man. Is it in your place or in the store?


 lol will do!. the tank is actually at my store. its my own personal tank so i dont sell anything to anybody out of it. they ask all the time lol. its funny to see there face when they ask ''how much is that one?'', they were looking at the hygrophila pinnatifida and i responded ''40 for the bigger one'' lol


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

also added Eichhornia diversifolia


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

added a pair of Betta rulitans yesterday. saw them once today but thats it lol


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

YAY!!! Pygmy Cory eggs!!!!roud:


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

added 6 more plant sto my tank this morning........i need a 90 gallon!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What did you add? Do you have a complete list and what about another beautiful picture? How is the erio doing for you?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> What did you add? Do you have a complete list and what about another beautiful picture? How is the erio doing for you?


the complete list is on the first post. its up to date. ill be taking pics today. all of the erios are thriving for me:smile:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh cool. You actually update the first post. I used to do that a long time ago and then I became lazy. :hihi: That's an impressive list. Glad to hear about the erio. I'll check back later for the update!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

is it possible to have to many plants in a tank lol ive got 45 species currently with 5 more on the way:help:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You are infected! :hihi: I think you just surpassed Philip (Azfishkid) if you factor in the size of the tank to plant ratio.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> You are infected! :hihi: I think you just surpassed Philip (Azfishkid) if you factor in the size of the tank to plant ratio.


Hahaha I think so too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

You need to keep collecting. 60+ species in a 20 here


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I plan to beat you all! MUHAHAHAHA! I have 28 species and I don't even have a planted aquarium! Just wait until I get my 40gB set up!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Caton said:


> I plan to beat you all! MUHAHAHAHA! I have 28 species and I don't even have a planted aquarium! Just wait until I get my 40gB set up!


All of which I sent to you. :flick:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

well, i decided to move my tank from the store to my house today. i simply got tired of customers wanting to buy my plants and not wanting to pay what there worth. anyhow, ill post pics up tomorrow after it clears. i also decided to ditch the wood so i could have more room for plants:flick:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

matt12 said:


> well, i decided to move my tank from the store to my house today. i simply got tired of customers wanting to buy my plants and not wanting to pay what there worth. anyhow, ill post pics up tomorrow after it clears. i also decided to ditch the wood so i could have more room for plants:flick:


HAHA that's too funny.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

here are some pics of the new ''scape'':icon_queslol. i only have 2 bulbs on during the pics to cut down on intensity!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

o ya...i also didnt get to hang the light yet so bear with me:icon_cool


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like where this is heading.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I like where this is heading.


 me to! i like having no wood lol. i may add a couple small peices for the plecos tho. that is , if i can find room!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

moonlghs are awesome!!!:icon_smil


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

matt12 said:


> me to! i like having no wood lol. i may add a couple small peices for the plecos tho. that is , if i can find room!


I personally like the no maintenance of a wood free tank. They end up being algae collectors in my 55. I'm jealous of the moonlight. Do you run them all night or just for a while?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

all night. its suposed to encorage corys to spawn.....


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like you had to remove the wood to make room for more Plant types. LOL


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

yup.! more plants!!!!!!!!:icon_cool


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

new FTS!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sunshine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

updated pics. mostly of the fauna


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

i think stinkbugs are trying to evolve as aquatic insect!!!
also the ''unknown'' Limnophila has been id'ed as _Limnophila rugosa_


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What are your apistos?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

problemman said:


> What are your apistos?


 Apistogramma macmasteri ''Red''


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

matt12 said:


> i think stinkbugs are trying to evolve as aquatic insect!!!
> also the ''unknown'' Limnophila has been id'ed as _Limnophila rugosa_


I am hating stinkbugs! They are so bad this year! I woke up with another one crawling on my hand the other day. I find dead ones in the tank all the time now. What is up with these guys?

By the way, the tank is looking great.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I am hating stinkbugs! They are so bad this year! I woke up with another one crawling on my hand the other day. I find dead ones in the tank all the time now. What is up with these guys?
> 
> By the way, the tank is looking great.


 y thank you! the nbvjsbsjvajbv djbvgavjlabvn is doing great btw. no melting what so ever.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

matt12 said:


> y thank you! the nbvjsbsjvajbv djbvgavjlabvn is doing great btw. no melting what so ever.


Forgot the name?lol

Have they bred for you or did your get then from your store?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

problemman said:


> Forgot the name?lol
> 
> Have they bred for you or did your get then from your store?


 they were given to me by a member of PAPAS. they have spawned in the tank but the eggs got eatin. i want to set them up in a 20g soon.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

problemman said:


> Forgot the name?lol
> 
> Have they bred for you or did your get then from your store?


 Lagarosiphon madagascariensis lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

there yah go lol 

if you do get them to breed i may be interested in them.

that female orange flash i got from you still is belly slidding....going to look to find a few more females one day. also did you see the list of plants i had for you?


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Amazing tank! i like what you have done to it!


----------



## jsuereth (Dec 21, 2010)

matt12 said:


> new FTS!


Nice tank! This really makes me want to join PAPAS and see what you guys are up to.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

problemman said:


> there yah go lol
> 
> if you do get them to breed i may be interested in them.
> 
> that female orange flash i got from you still is belly slidding....going to look to find a few more females one day. also did you see the list of plants i had for you?


 really??? weird, i thought for sure it was from the black worms i fed. no i didnt see a list! pm me it!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

jsuereth said:


> Nice tank! This really makes me want to join PAPAS and see what you guys are up to.


 next meeting is at Oddball Pets on Sunday May 15th 2:00pm. your welcome to come!!! Cavan will be giving a talk then. thanks btw!!!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

TwoStrokeKing said:


> Amazing tank! i like what you have done to it!


 y thank you!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

PMED yah!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

So I cleaned out the Eheim today and guess what i found???? Not shrimp, but my pair of Betta rulitans!!! Both alive and well!!!!!roud:
As far as tank progress goes, its doing ok...........I'm upgrading the Eheim to a Fluval 305 w/ spraybar soon. I also but the wood back in the tank! Here is a new plant list:
_
-Limnophila rugosa 
-Limnophila sp. 'sulawasi'
-Lindernia grandiflora
-Hygrophila lancearoud:
-Eriocaulon sp. 'Type 3'
-*Eriocaulon parkeri* 
-Ammannia latifoliaroud:
-Bacopa lanigeraroud:
-Cabomba caroliniana 'Silver Tip'roud:
-Callitriche terrestrisroud:
-Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'roud:
-Cryptocoryne nuriiroud:
-Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green Gecko'
-Cryptocoryne x willisii 'lucens'
-Eichhornia diversifolia
-Cuphea anagalloidea
-Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'roud:
-Murdannia sp. 'Red'
-Penthorum sedoidesroud:
-Pogostemon helferiroud:
-Polygonum praetermissumroud:roud:roud:roud:roud:
-Potamogeton dentatus
-Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'
-Sphaerocaryum malaccense
-Staurogyne sp. 'Bihar'
- Utricularia gibba:angryfire
_
-Najas roraima
-lymnocharus sp (sulawesi plant)
-Staurogyne sp. 'Broad'
-Hydrothrix gardneri 
-Hygrophila pinnatifida


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats on putting the wood back in, I liked that wood in there very much. Now how about some updated pictures?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

will be posting updated pics tomorrow! A lot has changed!

Updated Plant list:
-Aciotis acuminifolia
-Bacopa lanigera
-Bacopa salzmannii
-Gymnocoronis spilanthoides
-Penthorum sedoides
-Persicaria sp. 'Sao Paulo'
-Hyptis lorentziana
-Rotala sp. 'H'ra'
_Blyxa japonica_
Cabomba caroliniana 'Silver Tip'
_Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Green Gecko'
_Cryptocoryne_ x _willisii_ 'lucens'
_Cryptocoryne nurii_
_Cuphea anagalloidea_
_Eleocharis belem_
_Fissidens fontanus_
Heleanthium 'Sao Paulo' 
_Lindernia grandiflora_
_Murdannia_ sp. 'Red'
_Nesaea triflora_
_Persicaria praetermissa_
_Pogostemon helferi_
_Rotala macrandra_ 'Japan Red'
_Rotala_ sp. 'Vietnam'
_Sphaerocaryum malaccense_
_Utricularia graminifolia_
Lymnocharus sp (Sulawesi plant) 
Staurogyne repens
Limnophila rugosa


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

I NEED MORE!!!!:icon_cool


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats on putting the wood back in, I liked that wood in there very much. Now how about some updated pictures?


no more wood:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

No more wood?:thumbsdow JK! I did like it better with the wood. It gave it some definition and character. Your collection is awesome though, and you place it in such a way that you would never be able to tell you have so many different species. It's really amazing. Great job, and dont forget the pics you promised us today.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

I liked the wood to, but I had to mony plants lol


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Switched up my dosing tecneque.

10ml Seachem Iron TTS
10ml Seachem Flourish TTS
10ml Excel MTWTFSS
1/4tsp KNO3 MWF
1/8tsp KH2PO4 MWF
50% WC every sunday

M=Monday
T=Tuesday
W=Wednesday
T=Thursday
F=Friday
S=Saturday
S=Sunday


its been working well so far. No algae so far (Knock on wood)


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

promised pics. It hasnt quite grown in yet so its still a little bare
roud:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Dang, nice Cuphea!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

more...........


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

more.....


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

You have Lymnocharus sp.? I used to have some of that. Nice plant.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bon Appetitroud:


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Dang, nice Cuphea!


 Thanks for supplying itroud:


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> You have Lymnocharus sp.? I used to have some of that. Nice plant.


 its like an erio crossd with marsilia. Grows super slow tho. but i like it. plus its rare:red_mouth


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks great, wonderful collection of plants


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

EW is that a Red Jacket sticker on your tank?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

rockwood said:


> EW is that a Red Jacket sticker on your tank?


 LMAO yes it is!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

just got some Cabomba 'Silver tip' and Heleanthium 'Sao Paulo' today!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

welp...I was given 40+ Asian Rice Fish from a friend:eek5:. Anyone want some lol my tank is littered!!!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

updated fts. ignore the specimin container (new fish) and dirty glass...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very pretty, great collection of plants.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Very pretty, great collection of plants.


 thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

new resident! White Cheek Goby (Rhinogobius wui).
:icon_mrgr


----------



## Fergus (Sep 18, 2011)

I love the goby. What he possibly be so grumpy about in such a beautiful tank?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Fergus said:


> I love the goby. What he possibly be so grumpy about in such a beautiful tank?


 he is a grouch! Thanks!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

added the following to my grow list:

-Aciotis acuminifolia
-Bacopa lanigera
-Bacopa salzmannii
-Gymnocoronis spilanthoides
-Penthorum sedoides
-Persicaria sp. 'Sao Paulo'
-Hyptis lorentziana
-Rotala sp. 'H'ra'


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

White cheek goby died =(. Didnt like my insane co2 levels i guess. anyhow, heres a FTS showintg my ''fish room''


----------

